# [SOLVED] DHCP wont start

## elomaniak

Hi Folks,

I am trying to build up a PXE Boot server + client in work for a little research project.

The server has 2 network cards installed, so it has one for the PXE NEtwork and one for the normal Internet.

so far I cannot get DHCP running

error message is

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting dhcpd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/dhcpd'                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dhcpd failed to start

```

my conf in /etc/conf.d/

```
# /etc/conf.d/dhcpd: config file for /etc/init.d/dhcpd

# If you require more than one instance of dhcpd you can create symbolic

# links to dhcpd service like so

#   cd /etc/init.d

#   ln -s dhcpd dhcpd.foo

#   cd ../conf.d

#   cp dhcpd dhcpd.foo

# Now you can edit dhcpd.foo and specify a different configuration file.

# You'll also need to specify a pidfile in that dhcpd.conf file.

# See the pid-file-name option in the dhcpd.conf man page for details.

# If you wish to run dhcpd in a chroot, uncomment the following line

# DHCPD_CHROOT="/var/lib/dhcp/chroot"

# All file paths below are relative to the chroot.

# You can specify a different chroot directory but MAKE SURE it's empty.

# Specify a configuration file - the default is /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

 DHCPD_CONF="/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf"

# Configure which interface or interfaces to for dhcpd to listen on.

# List all interfaces space separated. If this is not specified then

# we listen on all interfaces.

# DHCPD_IFACE=""

# Insert any other dhcpd options - see the man page for a full list.

# DHCPD_OPTS=""

IFACE="eth1"

```

my dhcpd.conf in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

```

ddns-updates on;

ddns-update-style none;

authoritative;

default-lease-time 86400;

max-lease-time 86400;

#subnet 0

subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0

{

#option domain-name "quadro.net";

option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.1;

option routers 192.168.0.1;

option broadcast-address 192.168.0.252;

next-server 192.168.0.1;

filename "pxelinux.0";

range 192.168.0.100 192.168.0.254;

# services 1 - 9

#    192.168.0.2

host host1    { hardware ethernet 00:1E:0B:3B:73:A8; fixed-address 192.168.0.2;     }

#host host2    { hardware ethernet 00:1B:A9:83:4C:7B; fixed-address 192.168.0.3;     }

}

```

var/log/messages outpost

http://pastebin.com/suVJxmjd

I hope someone is able to help me with my problemLast edited by elomaniak on Tue Apr 02, 2013 1:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maitreya

Can you give us a output of messages after you restarted the dhcpd daemon and not just the dmesg after booting?

----------

## elomaniak

nevermind

problem is fixed,

DHCP is now working corretctly

----------

